# A request to the staff...



## eaglewing (Oct 24, 2009)

This site is big enough to maybe make a difference.
Wondering what you thought about adding the 'Amber Alert' MOD to like maybe the front page or one of the main pages.

I ran a couple public forums with it on there and it only took up a little bit of space at the bottom. Yes, it streams and adds to the bandwidth, but it is quite minimal from what I experienced.

*You don't even have to respond to this post, just dropping a thought into your laps.*


----------



## yount (Oct 24, 2009)

I think thats a great idea but its not my site.We just had one locally luckily they found her.


----------



## garyt (Oct 24, 2009)

Excellent Idea. Get the message out to thousands.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 24, 2009)

I am all for it if they can do it without a hassle on their side.  Great idea


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 24, 2009)

It sounds like a great idea but I don't know the rules that pretain to it for sure. We had just found another little girl dead in Orange Park Fla. She went missing on monday.


----------



## rivet (Oct 24, 2009)

With all respect to you, I strongly disagree with your idea.

This is a smoking meat (slash hobby) website that I come to to escape from the daily grind, the daily news, the rough and tumble "real world" we live in and relax with what is a hobby, pastime, and a WAY TO RELAX.

We have enough "crawling alerts" "blinking alerts" and "alerts" in general in every real-life news, editorial, local-weather, or current event website as it is. I have stopped visiting them because I am tired of being overwhelmed with the incessant "urgency" of every situation; And I definitely include the politically-leaning websites that I agree with that I used to visit. Apparently everything is an emergency and the whole world is going down in flames.

Well, maybe it is; the SMF has been my respite from all this for a while now.

The addition to an "alert" band, crawler, indicator...whatever, that reminds me of the very stressors I seek a few minutes of respite from will drive me, and I am sure, others away from yet another good website.

My opinion.


----------

